# Mahindra 3016



## Randy maxey (Oct 7, 2020)

It turns over good but won’t start, new fuel solenoid, fuel lines, glow plugs, fuel filters but won’t start. Frustrated and out of ideas. It has 600 hours and had to put in new clutch


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You did do the fuel bleeding procedure to get the air out of the system..?


----------



## Randy maxey (Oct 7, 2020)

pogobill said:


> You did do the fuel bleeding procedure to get the air out of the system..?


Yes I bleed the lines, it cranks good there is a lot of white smoke, I have contacted several mahindra dealers and they have no clue


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are those new glow plugs getting power?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Randy, welcome to the forum.

I suspect that your glow plugs are not getting hot enough. First thing to check is if you are getting 12V power to them, and for how long? 

If you find you are getting power to the glow plugs, try going thru the glow plug pre-heat sequence 2-3 times before cranking.

Your tractor probably has a glow plug relay and a timer module that may have become defective. Has the preheat time changed (gotten shorter)? Could also be the keyswitch.


----------



## Randy maxey (Oct 7, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Randy, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I suspect that your glow plugs are not getting hot enough. First thing to check is if you are getting 12V power to them, and for how long?
> 
> ...


I tested the glow plugs and they are hot, haven’t checked key switch but the tractor turns over good just no start


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

I get white smoke (unburned fuel mix) from my tractor, and it is difficult to start in cold weather. Some tractors require glow plugs to start, even in warm weather.


----------



## brianfntracey (9 mo ago)

Randy maxey said:


> It turns over good but won’t start, new fuel solenoid, fuel lines, glow plugs, fuel filters but won’t start. Frustrated and out of ideas. It has 600 hours and had to put in new clutch


I have same issue, my glow plugs work fine its on a 3016. When i remove the 3x3 inch cover on the right front of the engine and move the fuel linkage manually and crank it, it will start. The fuel solenoid is working but i still have to do this. Some times it will start on its own. It will always start after i get it started this way when hot. If it sits over night its hit and miss if it will start without doing this procedure. The tractor shop had it for a few days and said it wasn't getting enough voltage to the solenoid he cleaned the battery terminals and charged me 240 bucks work a few days now back in the same boat. I also replaced the battery. I thinks it may be something to do with the mechanical linkage or governor i havent been able to find any info on this, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Try throwing the throttle to WIDE OPEN to help the inj pump linkage to go to the “starting” position..


----------



## brianfntracey (9 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> Try throwing the throttle to WIDE OPEN to help the inj pump linkage to go to the “starting” position..


Should i keep it wide open while cranking to start? Ill try this later today. if it works whats the fix for this?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes keep it wide open while cranking the engine.. when it starts, pull it back to 1/2, then low idle..


----------



## brianfntracey (9 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> Try throwing the throttle to WIDE OPEN to help the inj pump linkage to go to the “starting” position..





thepumpguysc said:


> Yes keep it wide open while cranking the engine.. when it starts, pull it back to 1/2, then low idle..


Ok I tried this yesterday, and it cranked right up!!! Shut it off and cranked up again. I will try it again tmrw and see. What is the issue, why do I all of a sudden have to give it full throttle to start it?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It’s very possible that the control rack is sticking.( inside pump)
U can try 1/2-3/4 throttle travel..
Some models have a “start spring”..
It’s a finely wound spring (very light)
& it doesn’t take much to hold it in a position that it won’t pull the rack to the starting position..
Idk if your pump has that spring..??
But either way, the control rack isn’t making it to the starting position w/o help..(throttle)


----------

